# Licking And Nibbling At Paws



## SOCA (Aug 14, 2011)

It's been pretty well established that my Lily ( 2 yo spayed female Chi ) has allergies. Her nasal symptoms seem to be sporadic. Most noticeable first thing in the morning and when she gets excited. She licks and nibbles at her paws ( mainly front ). The pads are deep red color. Somewhere I read that paw licking is a sign of allergy. Is this true ? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes it is a sign of allergies...My friends cat gets them and chews herself raw..she has to take her to the vets for shots..usually clears it up for awhile...
Good Luck

Nancy


----------

